# Check out these bad boys!



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

My son and I have drawn Wyoming antelope tags for muzzle loader opening Aug. 20th.
We've been working on our set ups for a long time and shooting quite a bit..
Its legal in Wyoming to use in-lines and magnified scopes,,were taking full advantage.
Here's my set up,,,,,,50 cal. using 110 grain pyrodex with Hornady sabot SST-ML 250 gr.
Topped with a Pentax 3 x 9.
[attachment=1:1l9a57sa]100_1739-1.jpg[/attachment:1l9a57sa]

And my boys,,,,45 cal. using 100 grains pyrodex and Hornady sabot SST-ML 200 gr.
Topped with a Nikon 3 x 9 pro-staff long range scope.
Also has a kick pad and muzzle break reducing recoil to all most nothing![attachment=0:1l9a57sa]100_1740-1.jpg[/attachment:1l9a57sa]

The kid can shoot it too,,he can hit milk jugs at 200 yards...
Now well see if he can hold steady on a buck antelope! Cant wait, its going to be fun!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Fantastic rifles, sounds like it will be a terrific hunt for you all.


-DallanC


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Sounds like a hunt of a lifetime! Nice looking rifles. Question? Why did you opt for different calibers of rifles?


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Nice looking! I love the thumb hole on my ML!!


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> Sounds like a hunt of a lifetime! Nice looking rifles. Question? Why did you opt for different calibers of rifles?


The .45 was actually my brothers and he hadn't shot it for 10 years...
I knew from years ago that the recoil was so minimal that my 12 year old could 
handle it quite well..So we cleaned it up and topped it with a nice scope.

My son has a .243 and a 30/30 he can shoot it good too,,
But he FREAK'in loves this smoke pole,he'd shoot it every day if I would let him.

And nor-tah,,,,,The thumb hole on my muzzy is sweeeeeet too!


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

Goofy, what type of pyrodex are you using. I just bought 2 boxes of the 250 gr. SST-ML and a bottle of 777 ffg and was planning on starting at 110 grains of loose powder and see what happens.


----------



## goofy elk (Dec 16, 2007)

ridgetop said:


> Goofy, what type of pyrodex are you using. I just bought 2 boxes of the 250 gr. SST-ML and a bottle of 777 ffg and was planning on starting at 110 grains of loose powder and see what happens.


Were using Hodgdon,,,RS,,,The FFG equivalent.

Shoots really good out of both, I can take a dozen shots before needing to clean.

Both guns are accurate too, the .50 being real good and the .45 is simply unbelievable!

In all my life I've never seen a muzzle loader that will repeat at 200 yards like that .45 will.


----------



## ridgetop (Sep 13, 2007)

BTW, good looking guns! Also, good luck on your hunt.


----------

